# Mitras lights vs Vertex Illumina vs ?



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

My 5 year old Vertex light developed some issues in the last month. Thanks to everyone who helped trouble shoot it. Eventually Adam from Vertex took it apart and the diagnosis was to change the display end as well as the first on board pad. Cost would be 500.00 which I am debating cause a 5 year old light might not be worth it.
In the mean time, I borrowed two Mitras 600 series lights (thanks Dale!). They are crazy powerful and I have had to ramp them down a lot, but the light quality is totally different. Some of my corals that I thought were slow growers have taken off this week (austrolomussa and micromussa as well as a two year old corn bred Favia frag that has never grown). 

Here is the question:
Vertex is coming out with a new light sometime. Not sure when.
The Mitras 700 series lights I am told are a big step up from the 600 series that I am using temporarily.
What other light should I consider? I am committed to LED, use Kessils, which are nothing compared to these lights, so I don't think I am considering them for any new purchase. I Like the idea these lights are modular but want to know any downsides from anyone who has experience with Mitras.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Whats the footprint of the tank, and do you have a budget for new lights?

I personally like Maxspect - I've been happy with my Razor and they have a new one with "blades" you can position to adjust the lighting on the side. The Ethereal is nice too. They also have some commercial grade flood lights.

On the other end, Ive heard good things about Viparspectra but they look like a Chinese Black Box and I'm not sure you're into that look, without having a canopy.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Of the two, Mitras. I haven't yet gotten my paws on the 7200 but loved the 6200.

Easy to program and if you are using a Profilux Controller, even easier as you don't have to hook it up via USB to the computer/laptop. The 7200 I believe will connect wirelessly w/o a Profilux.

IIRC, the "bare bones" Vertex lights were pretty much white and blue LEDs unless you have added the various red/blue/uv pads.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

As this is going to be a long term purchase, and we just have temporary tanks now, the foot print will vary. Final size of DT is presently unknown.
I'm leaning towards a modular light.....rather than fixed size.
Currently I am running the Mitras 6200 through the GHL control centre, and even with the cable hook up it's pretty straight forward. Much easier than trying to program a dosing pump....
I looked at the new Maxspec 'blade' lights and like the idea of adjusting the glare, so will see if the quality is there. Have never been impressed with the Razor, more for quality and mounting, didn't really evaluate the quality of the light.
Someone suggested ATI and also Orphek. Don't know much about either.

However, at this point, I am seriously liking the quality of light from the Mitras 6200. Which probably means the 7200 will be even more impressive........


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I think you will like the Mitras above all. I love the 6200s I have on a clients (2 on 72" @36"deep) mixed reef (no SPS) and it's only running @60% max on a channel @~17K spectrum. As much as it is a PITA for me to adjust lugging my old 50lb laptop (I'm exaggerating ), it's easier to make adjustments far less buggier than EcoTech.

Also the GHL forum and FB group is a great wealth of help and info vs other brands I find.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Mitras vs Lumina*

My friend just switched to the mitras and he swears by them. He has tried vertex and other brands but he feels that the mitras gives him the best light for viewing his tank and his corals seem to love the light.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I ordered two new Mitras lights three weeks ago. Waiting for them to show up. I'm excited about these new lights and agree these are probably going to be sweet.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Mitras vs Lumina*

Great choice, they are suppose to be the best LED on the market, good luck.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Update:
Got my new Mitras lights at the end of August. Yeah! Except they don't come with any way of mounting them. Booo!
Had to order hanging kits. Then the hurricanes hit, so I only got the hanging kits last week.

I had been borrowing some Gen 6 Mitras lights, so had already built the lighting program. Changing over the lights was a piece of cake, the software found the new lights easily, the biggest question was, would I be able to load my old light program?

Easy peasy! It took less than 10 minutes to reprogram the lights to the program I had created on the borrowed lights.
Here are some highlights of the 7000 series Mitras lights.
When running more than 1 light, they can be set as master and slave and all I had to program was the master. And it works.
There is an option to program either hardware via removable USB cable (included with light) or over internet. I chose wired. No big deal, still need to have a computer available so it didn't really make much difference if there was a cable or not.
There are 6 pads in each light. Each pad contains 9 different colour channels that can all be programmed individually,
2 blue
2 white
Red
Green
Hyperviolet
Blue white
Ultraviolet

Tons of control on light intensity, colour, programming, which lights are on when, everything.

The computer interface takes a bit to get used to, much like learning how to use an Apex, but once you learn how to use it, most of the time it's pretty straightforward.

Each light cost just around 1000.00 which is a considerable investment. When we bought our Vertex light 5 years ago, we paid 2600.00 for a 4' module, plus had to buy all the multicolour pads separately so in comparison the Mitras lights are a better deal.

What is nice about the Mitras as well, is that because they are modules, we can mount them where we need them, rather than being in a fixed 48" fixture. 

A couple points which are really stressed in the set up material: at least 8" above the water, and do not mount inside a canopy.

Ok, I can live with that!


----------

